# Happy birthday to my little boy! (pic heavy)



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't believe he's 2 today... What an amazing experience it has been. So many squirrels chased, so many balls fetched, so much tug played  I couldn't ask for a better dog and friend!

There are lots of attachments here, and I didn't know how to embed them into the post but they range from when he was just a little boy to maybe a week ago...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww Happy Birthday to a handsome boy! 
Great pics


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!

You should enter this one in this months photo contest:wub:


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks, that kissing pic is with his longtime partner in crime  they've been on playdates since he was a puppy...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> You should enter this one in this months photo contest:wub:


This is a perfect pictureWhat a beautiful dog!! Happy Birthday


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:birthday:
Hope he has a great day!!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> :birthday:
> Hope he has a great day!!


haha thanks, if a bunch of new toys, a nice piece of raw steak, and lots of cheese constitutes a great day I think he's enjoying himself today


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He is very handsome... Happy birthday, hun! <3


----------

